# MKV GTI Sleeper



## ThugNasty (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm trying to make my GTI more powerful and agile with out losing stock look and sound. I've read some threads on performance exhaust but have yet to find one that is the closest to sounding stock. Also, will modding headers affect quiet exhaust? Performance chip?

I've looked into the HKS silencer kit but have heard it's a bad Idea to use Asian parts on European cars.


----------



## maradits (Aug 3, 2010)

you don't have headers...


----------



## AudiMark2006 (Sep 4, 2006)

wow


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

maradits said:


> you don't have headers...


:facepalm:


----------



## rajuncajun37 (Apr 25, 2008)

PSU, get the hell outta here .....


----------



## 20THAE3588 (May 30, 2010)

:banghead::facepalm:

do more research and read more threads before you post or people in here will eat you alive.
good luck


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

20THAE3588 said:


> :banghead::facepalm:
> 
> do more research and read more threads before you post or people in here will eat you alive.
> good luck


Great advice.

We need more members like you. :beer::beer:


----------

